# How To Reset the ECU-Quick Reset



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

For those doing performance mods (including the K&N Filter) it is of great benefit to do a quick ECU reset which will force the ECU to learn the new settings faster than waiting for it to self adjust over 2-3 days.

The ECU Reset process has been detailed on the Australian X-Trail Forum HERE

P.S. Marc, you may wish to add this to the "How To" list if you like.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There has been an upgrade on the Aussie Forum and the structure of the URL links has changed, as a result, the DIY Guide for the ECU reset can now be found HERE


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Jalal

Greg


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

*ECU reset for K&N Air Filter??*

Hey everyone, I have an '06 X Trail Bonavista #2300. Love it too!! I'm thinking of picking up a K&N air filter for it this week.

Just wondering from anyone who has installed one. Did you have to reset the ECU? OR Did you just drive the truck normally where it could reset itself in a couple of days? 

Any advice would help. . .


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

K&N Drop-In ????

If so, don't need to do anything but install & enjoy.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

To speed-up the process of the ECU picking-up the new air ratio it is advisable that you re-set the ECU one day after driving. It is much better than waiting 3-4 days for the ECU to self adjust.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

link is down it seems


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

vickenp said:


> link is down it seems


HERE you go


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I was just about to complain about my gas mileage getting worse when i stumbled upon this thread. It reminded me that I had only cleaned my air filter once in 2 yrs. After cleaning the filter and re-oiling it I reset the ECU following the instructions on the Aussie X trail forum. My mileage is now back to the way it was. 

Thanks.


----------



## elyunque (Jan 17, 2008)

and what about the 2002 xtrail?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

elyunque said:


> and what about the 2002 xtrail?


The same method of re-setting the ECU applies to the 2002 model as well. Mine is a 2002.


----------

